# Is This Normal After Ordering At NDS-Card??



## tamoshii (Jun 20, 2017)

I ordered something from nds-card. Several hours later after paying for it, I receive an email from "wintopay" asking for a picture of my credit card that I was using, and that they received my order. Do I just ignore this? The order status on my order is still on pending or payment made too, last I checked.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Jun 20, 2017)

tamoshii said:


> I ordered something from nds-card. Several hours later after paying for it, I receive an email from "wintopay" asking for a picture of my credit card that I was using, and that they received my order. Do I just ignore this? The order status on my order is still on pending or payment made too, last I checked.


Yeah man, you also need to send them a picture of your face,social security number,age,sex,DOB, and street address.


----------

